# I cant wait to go to Indy



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

:woohoo1:The end of Oct. just aint getting here fast enough.
I was out scouting tonight in my area and man... all i can say is i cant wait to go to Indy. Then Ohio.


----------



## anon12192013aazz (Dec 10, 2010)

brushbuster said:


> :woohoo1:The end of Oct. just aint getting here fast enough.
> I was out scouting tonight in my area and man... all i can say is i cant wait to go to Indy. Then Ohio.


Where are you hunting in the Hoosier state? Maybe I can help ya out...

Jason


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

broom_jm said:


> Where are you hunting in the Hoosier state? Maybe I can help ya out...
> 
> Jason


Salem/Medora area


----------



## millbs (Sep 12, 2008)

Make that 2 of us!!! I was just emailing Dan about how we can't wait to see what's on those cameras!!!!!!!!!!!:yikes:


----------



## buckwiz (Aug 14, 2007)

millbs said:


> Make that 2 of us!!! I was just emailing Dan about how we can't wait to see what's on those cameras!!!!!!!!!!!:yikes:


 
Not the CAMERAS AGAIN this year:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ohio bound (May 15, 2011)

brushbuster said:


> :woohoo1:The end of Oct. just aint getting here fast enough.
> I was out scouting tonight in my area and man... all i can say is i cant wait to go to Indy. Then Ohio.


where at in ohio, i bought 60 ac. in scioto cty. (otway) best state for a 160+ HOG....good luck


----------



## millbs (Sep 12, 2008)

buckwiz said:


> Not the CAMERAS AGAIN this year:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


?????? Want to give some background for this statement?


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

We never had cameras out last year until we were actually on the hunt...


----------



## anon12192013aazz (Dec 10, 2010)

brushbuster said:


> Salem/Medora area


I hunted several years on a private farm just west of Scottsburg. The hunting was pretty good, although not great because the farmer let lots of people in there, for a variety of activities. Hopefully your area will see less activity. 

I will say that the deer are big-bodied down there and the bucks can be pretty impressive. I saw one solid 8-pt on the land I hunted, but my wife kinda screwed that one up for me. She came walking up to my stand with a broken bow...and spooked the deer that was coming in to a rattling sequence! 

That area has quite a bit of rolling hills where the winds can get pretty squirrely. Where the draws funnel out to inside bends on ag fields can be great places to set up. Washington county is consistently in the top 10 for number of deer harvested, including some nice mature bucks. 

Good luck during your hunt. :chillin:


----------



## buckwiz (Aug 14, 2007)

millbs said:


> ?????? Want to give some background for this statement?


 
Noooooo


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Then maybe you can fill me in?


----------



## buckwiz (Aug 14, 2007)

dsconnell said:


> Then maybe you can fill me in?


 
I could but I wont here....... Hey Good luck, I hope you all have a great hunt. Last year there were chances, im sure your gonna have some again. Shoot straight and have a great time


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Then surely you can in a PM - I just sent you one.. The only cams we had were the ones I went out and bought while we were there so I am not sure where you are headed with this one..


----------



## buckwiz (Aug 14, 2007)

dsconnell said:


> Then surely you can in a PM - I just sent you one.. The only cams we had were the ones I went out and bought while we were there so I am not sure where you are headed with this one..


 PM sent


----------



## millbs (Sep 12, 2008)

I would like to know what he said!!?????????


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Brian i wouldnt worry about it. We put out our cams we set up are stands we saw nice bucks, we saw the terrain. We have the option of repostioning. Trail cam pics dont lie. we'll pull the cards and choose for ourselves where we hunt. 
I have heard stories about outfitters setting up clients just out of bow range. The clients get to see the deer but they are just a tad out of range. Gets you excited but no cigar. But from what we have done and the options that are available to us i highly doubt this is going to be the case with this hunt.
We just got 4 weeks baby!


----------

